# Cheap Trick oder meins oder nicht meins



## Grüner Hulk (29. November 2006)

Hallo,
bin am hirnen ob ich mir ein Cheap Trick kaufen soll oder nicht. Über den Sinn oder Unsinn eines 4. Rades könnte man auch trefflich streiten, aber das Teama soll Cheap Trick oder was Alternativ sein. Insbesondere interessiert mich: HÄLT ER ODER NICHT? 
Danke mal für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (29. November 2006)

nabend!

4 räder sind ganz normal, das zeigt nur wie ernst du deinen sport nimmst 

zum thema hält der? 
meinste jetzt 10m drops oder dirt street?
der rahmen an sich is wirklich stabil und toll verarbeitet!

ferner hätte ich noch einen duel dirt anzubieten falls du an sowas intresse hättest , 1.5" (reduzierhülsen vorhanden falls benötigt) 390er kettenstrebe 360er rahmenhöhe, schwarz gepulvert mit icgs und 8fach oberohr 
super fät 

grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. November 2006)

zum rahmen kann ich dir leider nich viel sagen, aber n kumpel hat auch noch nen nox airborne fcs zum verkauf stehen  sogut wie neu.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. November 2006)

na na na jetzt aber nicht nen golf mit nem porsche vergleichen


----------



## Grüner Hulk (30. November 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> zum rahmen kann ich dir leider nich viel sagen, aber n kumpel hat auch noch nen nox airborne fcs zum verkauf stehen  sogut wie neu.


naja, eigentlich wollte ich kein nox airborne fcs   eigentlich schon ein cheap trick.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (30. November 2006)

muss bei 4 leider zugeben, dass 2 durchaus uphill tauglich sind.  

36er Rahmen sind mir einfach zu klein bei 1,83. wieder 

10 Meter drop? Da muss halt das Banshee ran...
Ne, schon für realistische Hardtailaktionen. 






TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> 4 räder sind ganz normal, das zeigt nur wie ernst du deinen sport nimmst
> 
> ...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. Dezember 2006)

naja ich bin 185cm 
ich habs halt für street und dirt aufgebaut, aber nie recht viel gefahren


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (4. Dezember 2006)

also wir haben einige cheap trick im verein laufen (es sind mindestens 7!)

und hab noch vom keinem etwas von stabilitätsproblemen gehört!

is halt kein edel rahmen, sondern einfach ehrlich und robust!


----------



## Maui (6. Dezember 2006)

obwohl es zu definieren gilt was ein edelrahmen ist? 
der namen, einfach teuer, plattgold ? , selten? 
mein CT is auf jeden edel


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Dezember 2006)

Danke mal für Eure Meinungen!

Habe die "Findungsphase" abgeschlossen und werde mir eine neues billiges Betthäschen anlachen.  
Hoffentlich hat es viele miese tricks drauf  






Dj-Airstrike schrieb:


> also wir haben einige cheap trick im verein laufen (es sind mindestens 7!)
> 
> und hab noch vom keinem etwas von stabilitätsproblemen gehört!
> 
> is halt kein edel rahmen, sondern einfach ehrlich und robust!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (7. Dezember 2006)

mit edel meine ich, frames die eben edel teuer sind!

(intense tazer, orange ms isle ;-), ellsworth specialist, snata cruz jakal etc.)

ob die das mehr geld wert sind is ne andere frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

